# Woking from home



## jlabarre2 (Sep 10, 2011)

I am a CPC and have worked for a Out Patient Radiology Center for 4 years and am concidering working from home coding and or billing from home. Does anyone have any advice, or suggestions how I can get started. Thank you for your help. Jenna


----------



## kristyrodecker (Sep 12, 2011)

There is informaiton about codidng from home here and at the bottom of the page is a list of companies that hire remotely. http://www.medicalbillingandmedicalcoding.com/remotemedicalcodingjobs.html

Good luck!


----------



## mstallings (Sep 13, 2011)

*Coding from home*

Jenna,
You might also check codingnetwork.com 

Michelle


----------



## chenell (Sep 15, 2011)

*help with some info on how to pass cpc test*

I would love some help on how to pass cpc test 

from chenell stewart@twins78130@aol.com


----------

